# xorg.conf: How to ignore onboard card?



## danny (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi, 

I installed FreeBSD 9.2 a week ago and use my GeForce GT 610 card via HDMI-output and driver nvidia, which supports the card. It seems like somehow Xorg is trying to access the onboard card, even though it is not mentioned in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. 
`startx` does not start X. Same issue with the newest driver from Nvidia's hompage. 

This is my configuration:

/etc/make.conf

```
WITH_NEW_XORG          = YES
WITH_GALLIUM           = YES
```

`pciconf -l -v | grep -B3 VGA`

```
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x04021849 chip=0x04028086 rev=0x06
hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
--
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x84601043 chip=0x104a10de rev=0xa1
hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'nVidia Corporation'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```

I used `nvidia-xconfig` to create /etc/X11/xorg.conf and manually added 





> BusID          "PCI:1:0:0



Anyway, something seems to go wrong starting X when attaching the screen.

xorg.conf:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 310.14  (root@xxxxx)  Sat Nov  9 07:46:06 CET 2013

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Xorg.0.log:

```
[   104.608] 
X.Org X Server 1.12.4
Release Date: 2012-08-27
[   104.608] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   104.608] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64 
[   104.608] Current Operating System: FreeBSD xxxxx 9.2-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p1 #0 r257698M: Tue Nov  5 11:44:20 CET 2013     root@xxxxx:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/XXXXX amd64
[   104.609] Build Date: 04 November 2013  03:31:25AM
[   104.609]  
[   104.609] Current version of pixman: 0.30.2
[   104.609] 	Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   104.609] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   104.610] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Nov  9 08:47:35 2013
[   104.610] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[   104.611] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"
[   104.611] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[   104.611] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[   104.611] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"
[   104.612] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[   104.612] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[   104.612] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   104.612] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   104.612] (**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/misc/,
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/TTF/,
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/OTF/,
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/Type1/,
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/,
	${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/
[   104.612] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   104.612] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[   104.612] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[   104.612] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[   104.612] (II) Loader magic: 0x7bcea0
[   104.612] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   104.613] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   104.613] 	X.Org Video Driver: 12.1
[   104.613] 	X.Org XInput driver : 16.0
[   104.613] 	X.Org Server Extension : 6.0
[B][   104.613] (!!) More than one possible primary device found
[   104.613] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:0) 8086:0402:1849:0402 rev 6, Mem @ 0xeb400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   104.613] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:104a:1043:8460 rev 161, Mem @ 0xea000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/134217728, 0xe8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536[/B]
[   104.613] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[   104.614] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
[   104.615] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   104.615] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0
[   104.615] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   104.615] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[   104.615] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[   104.615] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[   104.615] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
[   104.615] (II) Loading extension DPMS
[   104.615] (II) Loading extension XVideo
[   104.615] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[   104.615] (II) Loading extension X-Resource
[   104.615] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
[   104.615] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
[   104.616] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   104.616] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0
[   104.616] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   104.616] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[   104.616] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[   104.616] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   104.616] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   104.704] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[   104.704] 	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[   104.704] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   104.704] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  319.32  Wed Jun 19 13:40:51 PDT 2013
[   104.704] (II) Loading extension GLX
[   104.704] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[   104.705] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
[   104.705] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   104.705] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.13.0
[   104.705] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   104.705] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[   104.705] (II) Loading extension RECORD
[   104.705] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
[   104.706] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
[   104.707] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   104.707] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0
[   104.707] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[   104.707] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
[   104.707] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[   104.707] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
[   104.708] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   104.708] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.2.0
[   104.708] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0
[   104.708] (II) Loading extension DRI2
[   104.708] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[   104.710] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[   104.809] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[   104.809] 	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[   104.809] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   104.825] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  319.32  Wed Jun 19 13:21:30 PDT 2013
[   104.825] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[   104.831] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[   104.831] (++) using VT number 9

[   104.849] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[   104.849] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[   104.850] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[   104.865] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   104.865] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0
[   104.865] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   104.865] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[   104.865] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[   104.865] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[   104.866] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   104.866] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.0.0
[   104.866] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   104.866] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"
[   104.866] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"
[   104.867] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
[   104.867] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   104.867] 	compiled for 1.12.4, module version = 1.1.0
[   104.867] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   104.867] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[   104.867] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[   104.867] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[B][   104.868] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support[/B]
[   104.868] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[   104.868] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
[   104.868] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[   104.868] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[   104.880] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
[   105.684] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 610 (GF119) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
[   105.684] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes
[   105.684] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 75.19.55.00.02
[   105.684] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[   105.685] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GT 610 at PCI:1:0:0
[   105.685] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0
[   105.685] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1
[   105.685] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0
[   105.685] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1
[   105.685] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[   105.685] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[   105.685] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[   105.685] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-0: Internal Single Link TMDS
[   105.685] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[   105.685] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: Internal Single Link TMDS
[B][   105.685] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to assign any connected display devices to X screen 0
[   105.686] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failing initialization of X screen 0[/B]
[   105.696] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
[   105.696] (II) UnloadSubModule: "shadow"
[   105.696] (II) UnloadSubModule: "wfb"
[   105.696] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fb"
[   105.696] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
[   105.696] 
[B]Fatal server error:
[   105.696] no screens found[/B]
[   105.696] 
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
 for help. 
[   105.696] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   105.696] 
[   105.713] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```


Regards, 
Danny


----------



## danny (Nov 10, 2013)

It's weird, the same desktop PC works with full HD and Nvidia driver on Linux out of the box without even creating a xorg.conf file, but not on FreeBSD. 

I added some Modeline settings according to the SyncMaster P2770's documentation, which is this PDF file.

New xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log are attached to this message. 


Regards 
Danny


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 10, 2013)

Did you disable the on-board video in the BIOS?


----------



## adamk (Nov 11, 2013)

What does the Xorg log file look like on Llinux? This way we can compare a working setup with the non-working setup.

Adam


----------



## RichardM (Nov 11, 2013)

You could try 
	
	



```
Option "ProbeAllGpus" "False"
```
 in the Screen section of xorg.conf.


----------



## danny (Nov 12, 2013)

*[Solved] xorg.conf: How to ignore onboard card*

The problem was that only one graphic card can be activated each time, so I'm afraid my BIOS does not support accessing both graphic cards at the same time i.e. for using two monitors simultaneously, even though both graphic cards are referred to as "primary card" and "secondary card" instead of "activated card" and "deactivated card".

I switched the primary card from onboard card to PCIE card (Nvidia)  and the xorg.conf configuration with Modelines worked in Linux and FreeBSD. I just had to add the DPI option "96 x 96" to decrease the huge font sizes on Openbox.

Regards
Danny


----------

